# Subcutaneous ICD 0319T



## hjohnson (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone had a doctor implant the subcutaneous ICD with code 0319T?  Just wondering if you have received payment and how did you price?  Thanks,

Holly


----------



## Janetj (May 30, 2014)

*0319t*

I am also in search of this answer.  Does the physician use the CPT 0319T as well as the hospital?  If you have received any information in regards to your question, please let me know.

FYI we are a hospital based clinic.

Thank you
Janet


----------



## samanthamills (Aug 26, 2014)

*0319t*

Has anyone found the answer yet????


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Aug 27, 2014)

One of my physicians implants Sub Qs and we are getting reimbursement on them.


----------

